# In need of advise and Encouragement



## Nbkxu4a

On Monday at a 6 week scan we found out we were having identical twins
We are overjoyed (ok I am, DH still in shock)
However we have had a long road to get here
We have been ttc since 2008
Diagnosed with pcos in 2009 and prescribed clomid
1st pregnancy miscarried at 9 weeks
2nd pregnancy miscarried at 24 weeks and gave birth to still born daughter
3rd and 4th pregnancy miscarried around 7 weeks
Underwent IVF in sept. Had one egg put back in and we have now got identical twins in 6 weeks scan (2 heartbeats detected)
I am (understandably) paranoid - what are the stats for things to go wrong once heart beat detected?
Appreciate any/all advise/wisdom

Thanks


----------



## wondertwins

First of all congratulations and welcome!

For whatever it's worth..... when I was 9 weeks pregnant with my twins, I asked my doctor your same question. He said, "things can go wrong in ANY pregnancy at ANY time. However, having heard two strong heartbeats and visualized both babies, the risk of miscarriage is no greater than with singletons." I don't know if this is 100% accurate, but his point was that most of the increased miscarriage rates in twins relates to vanishing twin syndrome. After seeing the babies and both strong heartbeats, VTS is no longer an issue. 

Of course there are a million things that twin mommies stress themselves out with. (It's in our mommy DNA) But as best as you can.... relax and enjoy the surprise. 

Best wishes!! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hi, just a mid night lurker here :wave:

Nb, I'm sorry to read about your previous losses :hugs: did you have any testing or are you on any medication (such as baby aspirin or heparin) this time round?

I can't comment specifically on the identical twin risks, but in general, statistically, the miscarriage rate goes down significantly once you can see a heartbeat. If you then see a heartbeat again at 8 weeks the success rate is quoted at 98%. I suppose that since you are carrying twins and identicals at that your doctors will be keeping a close eye on you to mitigate any additional risks.
You've seen their little hearts and that is a great first step :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

first off, congrats! :happy dance:
Second, don't let this next part scare you, keep reading :) identical twins are considered a high risk pregnancy (If your doctor doesn't consider them high risk RUN don't walk to a different doctor!) but what this means is they have to do A LOT of monitoring to make sure everything is going ok- and most things if detected early can be corrected in some form or another-. 
Now, what this means is you'll have tons of visits and scans and be able to breathe a little easier every time you hear/see them and know they are ok- I had something in the neighborhood of 30 sonograms! (That is an unusually high number, but my insurance rawks :thumbup: )


----------



## Nbkxu4a

Thanks - that is really helpful
After no2 went to see raj rai who was amazing. I am on a high dose folic acid, heparin (clexane - but same thing) and progesterone pessaries. 
My dr plans to scan every two weeks until 24 then every week 
Think I have to admit that I am just going to be a nervous wreck in-between each scan!
Thanks again


----------



## petitpas

Nb, with Raj Rai you are in very good hands :thumbup:
It sounds like they really are looking after you. I have a ridiculous number of scans, too, and know how nerve wracking they are but it's all for the best.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your precious little babies fxfxfxfx
Next time I head up to St Mary's I expect to see pictures of your babies on their wall!


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats hun, I'm really sorry to hear about your previous losses, but as Heyyady said, with identical twins you will be scanned every two weeks and they will keep a real close eye on you. I know what you mean about panicking in between while waiting for the next scan (i have identical boys) but believe me, time flies by. And during the pregnancy if you are ever in any doubt or have any worries, go to the hospital and get checked out. I lost count on the number or times I thought I couldn't feel the babies move and I'd go to the day clinic at my hospital and they'd monitor me. And they were really understanding, so I never felt bad doing it. Please try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I wish you a very healthy and happy 9 months. x


----------



## beckyboo1980

Congratulations!!! Good luck in the coming weeks.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## knitbit

Congratulations! What an exciting surprise. It sounds like they are going to keep a close eye on you, which is great. I am really sorry for your losses, they have to shake your confidence to the core. I only came close to losing my first, and I was a nervous wreck with my second. Every pregnancy is different though. Try to relax and let your doctors worry. If you ever feel like something is funny, call the doctor. You will never regret the calls you make. 

Also on the folic acid, I was told to split it up to twice a day doses. Also, they put me on 2000IU of vitamin D3 and 1000mg fish oil capsules. They also had me take 50-100mg of B6 2x a day for morning sickness. I think it may have helped a little...


----------



## Mea

Just wanted to say really sorry about your losses. But huge congrats on your twins and good. Luck with your pregnancy at least the docs are keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## ahbon

sorry for your losses but best wishes for your twin pregnancy :) We had a lot of immune support (clexane, steriods, intralipid drips etc) :)


----------



## paigekins

Wow, you're such a strong woman to have gone what you've gone through and still be standing. Good for you and congrats on your upcoming twins. I don't really have any advice or good know-how to tell you, but I wanted to offer my support. I was told, however, that once a heartbeat is detected (in any pregnancy) the chance of miscarriage goes way down. Again, congrats on your twins and I'm wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------

